# Bergbau Skill 300-365?



## Lux-joker (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe einen 55er Taurenkrieger der Bergbaus als beruf hat. Nun bin ich beim skill von 299/300.

Geht der Bergbauskill nur bis 300 oder kann man den auch bis 365 hochskillen?

Habe bisher aber noch keinen Lehrer oder sonstiges gefunden wo ich den Endskill bis 365 erhöhen kann?

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mir weiterhelfen.

Danke im voraus

Mfg
Lux-joker


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (25. Mai 2007)

der Skill geht noch höher!

den näxten Trainer wirst du in der Scherbenwelt treffen (in der Schmiede deiner Fraktion)
und dann kannst du anfangen Teufeleisenerz abzubauen usw. 
kannst aber auch mit Thorium (großen) vorkommen Punkte bekommen.

würde mir ein paar alte Handschuhe mit + Bergbau verzaubern lassen. 
den es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als wenn man vor nem Spot steht und es fehlen einem nur 2-3 Skillpunkte


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2007)

Naja mit Level 55 in der Scherbenwelt rumzulaufen ist auch nicht gerade sehr prickelnt, wenn die kleinsten Gegner schon 58 sind. Da wo das Teufelseisenerz rumliegt sind die Mobs in der Regel 60/61 (Eber)


----------



## Pomela (26. Mai 2007)

Um zu leveln muss er nicht Teufeleisenerz abbauen ^^. Wenn er in der Scherbenwelt gelernt hat, kann er gut mit Thorium noch weiterleveln.


----------



## Gramarye (26. Mai 2007)

Naja ich finde man kann ganz nebenbei beim leveln den bergbauskill von 300 auf 375 bringen! man muss nicht unbedingt die ganze zeit farmen!


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (26. Mai 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja mit Level 55 in der Scherbenwelt rumzulaufen ist auch nicht gerade sehr prickelnt, wenn die kleinsten Gegner schon 58 sind. Da wo das Teufelseisenerz rumliegt sind die Mobs in der Regel 60/61 (Eber)



hat ja auch keiner gesagt er soll mit 55 in der Scherbenwelt rumlaufen.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2007)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> würde mir ein paar alte Handschuhe mit + Bergbau verzaubern lassen.
> den es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres als wenn man vor nem Spot steht und es fehlen einem nur 2-3 Skillpunkte





Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> hat ja auch keiner gesagt er soll mit 55 in der Scherbenwelt rumlaufen.



Wozu ratest du ihm dann auf Handschuhe + Bergbau verzaubern zu lassen? In der alten Welt gibts nix mehr, wo er es brauchen könnte, wenn er schon eine Skill von 299 hat.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (26. Mai 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wozu ratest du ihm dann auf Handschuhe + Bergbau verzaubern zu lassen? In der alten Welt gibts nix mehr, wo er es brauchen könnte, wenn er schon eine Skill von 299 hat.




weil er ja auch bestimmt irgendwann in die neuen Gebiete aufbrechen wird!

ich bin mit der Verzauberung sehr gut gefahren, genauso mit dem passenden Gegenstück für Kürschner die auch sehr zu empfehlen ist.


----------

